# [EVDL] Electric snow plow. unmanned



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.wimp.com/plowingrobot/

I ran across this and thought some might be interested. Could be just
RC, I see no sensors or mention of autonomous control

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> > http://www.wimp.com/plowingrobot/
> >
> > I ran across this and thought some might be interested. Could be just
> ...


----------

